

Ask HN: Did you get in to Georgia Tech's OMSCS Program? - jknightco

According to the program&#x27;s information page, today&#x27;s the day people should be notified of their admission status: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.omscs.gatech.edu&#x2F;program&#x2F;&lt;p&gt;Has anyone heard if they got in or not?
======
doughj3
An e-mail went out a few days ago saying people should be hearing back soon. I
received a decision today.

------
ryan_j_naughton
Nor have I heard. It still says it is to the dept for review.

------
kbkb
Nope. Haven't heard back from them.

